# Laptop schaltet sich von alleine aus



## BlackBoSs (24. Mai 2005)

Hi Leute
ich brauche dringend eure hilfe 
MEin Laptop spinnt in letzter zeit 
ich habe mit die energieverwaltung bissl herumgespielt habe es auf desktop pc umgestellt trotzdem schaltet es sich von alleine aus ?
könnt ihr mir helfen?
bitte brauche hilfe von profis
ich arbeite am laptop ich muss diesen fehler wegbekommen weil ich etwas am pc mache grad wo ich fertig bin schaltet es sich von alleine aus und ich hab datenverlust


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

Ich hatte dieses Problem auch mit meinem alten Laptop.
Grund war allen Anscheins nach ein verdreckter Lüfter, der durch das Ausschalten
den Laptop vor Überhitzung geschützt hat. Versuche mal, den Lüfter vorsichtig
zu reinigen, vielleicht hast Du ja Glück. Ansonsten wären ein paar Hinweise noch 
hilfreich (zu welchem Zeitpunkt er sich ausschaltet, ist er dabei unter "Last"? etc.)

P.S. Bitte in Zukunft an die Groß- und Kleinschreibung denken. Danke.


----------



## Julian Maicher (24. Mai 2005)

Ich würde auch sagen, dass es an mangelnder Kühlleistung liegt. Das ist in den allermeisten Fällen der Grund für ein solches Problem.


----------



## BlackBoSs (24. Mai 2005)

Markus Kolletzky hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Ich hatte dieses Problem auch mit meinem alten Laptop.
> Grund war allen Anscheins nach ein verdreckter Lüfter, der durch das Ausschalten
> ...


 

Hi,
JA es kann daran liegen aber glaub eher weniger weil, ich hab es schon vor kurzem gereinigt, und Damals hatte ich nicht einmal diesen Fehler.
Mein Laptop schaltet sich einfach so manchmal jede halbe stunde mancmal nach ein paar stunden .. manchmal gleich nach 15 minuten...

ich muss diesen fehler wegbekommen


----------

